# [Solved]Unterschied xorg-server /  xorg-x11?

## KickaZz

Abend nochmal. 

Ich hab eine Frage zu xorg-server und xorg-x11.

Also ich hab mich mal bischen schlau gemacht und mir zu den beiden Sachen ein paar Seiten durchgelesen. So wie ich das verstanden hab, gab es früher nur xorg-x11 und dann gabs interne probleme über die Lizenz und dann hat sich das team getrennt sodass xorg-server und xorg-x11 entstanden ist. Wobei letzters keine gültige gnupl lizenz oder so hat. 

Nun ja jetzt weiß ich zwar warum es 2 verschiedene Sachen gibt, was mir aber nicht klar ist:

Ich möchte mein system mit gnome desktop manager aufsetzten. Ich den meistens Howtows steht man soll erst xorg-server und dann xorg-x11 installieren.

Was ich dabei nicht verstehe xorg-server verwaltet meine maus tastatur und gibte diese infos dann an mein desktop manager weiter. 

xorg-x11 ist doch so nen billigen desktop manager. Denn werd ich doch eh nie verwenden. Warum sagen die meisten Howtows man soll xorg-x11 installieren. Was macht xorg-x11 so notwendig und wofür brauch ich es?

Danke für eure geduld mit mir  :Wink: 

MFG 

KickLast edited by KickaZz on Sun Dec 30, 2007 11:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ScytheMan

 *Quote:*   

> Nachdem um 2003 innerhalb des XFree86-Projekts Streitigkeiten wegen einer neuen Lizenz für das anstehende Release der Version XFree86-4.4 ausgebrochen waren, verließen viele Entwickler das Projekt, um den Server auf Basis der alten Lizenz weiterzuentwickeln. Da die neue Lizenz von vielen Linux-Distributionen ebenfalls als GPL-inkompatibel abgelehnt wurde, formten die Entwickler zusammen mit Mitarbeitern verschiedener Distributionen und der alten X.Org-Organisation die neue X.Org-Stiftung, um in diesem Rahmen den X-Server und auch die X-Standards weiterzuentwickeln und zu verwalten.

 

Wikipedia  :Wink: 

du verwechselst da was.

Fast jedes Desktop-Environment (KDE, Gnome etc.) und fast jeder Windowmanager (Fluxbox, iceWM etc.) basiert auf X.org bzw. xfree86. 

Der X-Server ist quasi der Unterbau deiner Desktopumgebung, ohne den würden die nicht laufen.

Seit 7.0 ist der X-Server nicht mehr monolithisch sondern modular aufgebaut.  xorg-server ist quasi der Grundbaustein um den sich alle Module sammeln die man so braucht (wie z.b. xf86-input-mouse etc.). 

xorg-x11 sammelt quasi alle module die dringend für einen funktionalen X-Server benötigt werden und per Useflag lassen sich noch einige optionale aktivieren. Unter anderem installiert xorg-x11 als erstes xorg-server.  :Wink: 

gruß ScytheMan

----------

## KickaZz

Achso alles klar xorg-x11 baut quasi auf xorg-server auf. Das Zitat versteh ich immer noch nicht nach dem 3 durchlesen.  :Embarassed: 

Aber das wichtigste hab ich verstanden wofür die beiden Module sind. Man ich kämpfe seit über ne Woche mit Gentoo und endlich mal ne vernüftige installation hinzubekommen. 

Der Ehrgeiz ist ungebrochen. Aber wenn euch jungs hier nicht hätte hätt ich schon 3 mal aufgegeben.

Vielen dank nochmal

MFG 

Kick

----------

## ScytheMan

Aller anfang ist schwer, habe selber meine ersten 4 Installationen versaut.  :Wink: 

Also xorg-x11 ist vergleichbar mit den meta paketen bei kde. 

Es installiert selber keine EBuilds sondern gibt an welche gesammelten Ebuilds gebaut werden müssen um einen funktionsfähigen X-Server zu bauen. 

xorg-server ist quasi der hauptbestandteil des packetes, dazu kommen dann noch pakete wie xinit, welches beim Start des X-Servers Befehle/Skripte ausführt, falls man das einstellt etc.

Zu dem Zitat:

Am Anfang war XFree86, dort haben sich die Entwickler gezofft, weil einige meinten XFree86 auf ne "böse" Lizenz umzustellen, die nicht GPL-kompatibel war (ergo für Linux etwas unbrauchbarer). 

Das fanden allerdings einige Entwickler doof, und die haben sich dann mit anderen Zusammengetan und XFree86 geforkt (also alles was unter der alten Lizenz stand genommen und daraus den X.Org X-Server weiterentwickelt). Ende vom Lied, XFree86 nutzt heute kaum noch wer, und der X.Org X-Server ist quasi Standard.

----------

## musv

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> xorg-x11 sammelt quasi alle module die dringend für einen funktionalen X-Server benötigt werden und per Useflag lassen sich noch einige optionale aktivieren. Unter anderem installiert xorg-x11 als erstes xorg-server. 

 

Das kann gut möglich sein. 

Ums kurz und knapp zu machen: 

Bei mir ist ausschließlich xorg-server installiert. Xorg-x11 ist bei mir nicht drauf. Aufgrund der Use-Flags werden trotzdem die notwendigen Zusatzmodule a la xproto usw. als Abhängigkeit mitinstalliert. Was ich an X-Apps nachträglich noch manuell installiert hab (war früher in xorg-6.* mit drin):

```
x11-apps/mesa-progs

x11-apps/xev

x11-apps/xfontsel

x11-apps/xkill

x11-apps/xload

x11-apps/xmag

x11-apps/xmodmap

x11-apps/xvidtune

x11-apps/xvinfo
```

Und selbst über xorg-server und xorg-x11 brauchst du Dir keine Sorgen zu machen. Da installiert Dein Gnome auch schon das, was du brauchst. Zumindest steht bei mir der xorg-server ebenfalls nicht in der /var/lib/portage/world drin.

----------

## KickaZz

ja ist jetzt schon die x Nacht wo ich sag heute wirds was mit der installation wenigsten kann ich jetzt musik hören surfen etc. Letzte woche hab ich die installation immer mit der gentoo minimal installation cd installiert. Bis ich dann wieder ein bisschen schlauer geworden bin und gesehen habe das auch die möglichkeit habe mit einer Live cd knoppix z.b. eine gentoo installation durchzuführen.

Ich hab vor einen Monat ca eine Live DvD bekommen von unseren Lehrer eine elpic/knoppix Lern DvD sozusagen wir müssen für unsere Prüfung den

LPIC  Study-Guide können. Ich hab die DvD vor nen Monat einfach in die Ecke geschmissen weil ich kein Bock hatte mich erst damit auseinander zu setzten. Als wir dann in der Schule Gentoo angesprochen haben und ich dann mitbekommen habe das ich die möglichkeit habe mit Gentoo das System 100 % individuell an meine Bedürfnisse anzufassen und ich sowieso ein Perfomence Freak bin der das letzte aus sein Rechner rausholen wil und gentoo mir gentoo viele möglichkeiten dafür bietetl hab ich mich angefangen mehr für Linux zu interresieren.

Ich erweitere mein Wissen für die Prüfung und bekomm auch noch ein super System. Ich bin auch direkt den schwierigen Weg gegangen mit der textbasierten installation. Wenn ich nen Systeminstaller brauche nehme ich windows.   :Laughing: 

Ich weiß das ich hier noch nicht ganz Schritt halten kann. Ich muss aber sagen seitdem ich hier die erste Frage gestellt habe habe ich nur positives erlebt.

Keiner Lol rofl was bist du den für noob du checkst eh nix bleib bei den windows. Nein man hat mir immer probiert zu helfen und bisher konnte man mir immer helfen. Klasse Board Klasse Leute. Das motiviert zum weitermachen.

Ich bin jetzt schon bei der 7 oder 8 installation hab mir schon ne partion zerschossen, ein windows und häng aktuell wieder bei emerge -avudn world und zähl die zeilen bis ich weiterarbeiten kann. Letzte Woche wo rein garnichts machen konnte nicht wusste das ich ein 2 Terminal starten kann und da was machen kann nur da sitzte und abgekackt bin beim compilieren ist das jetzt hier Luxus. Und das beste ich weiß ganz genau hier sind Leute die immer ein offenes Ohr haben, gerne bereit sind zum helfen, das motiviert zum weitermachen.

MFG 

KIck

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *KickaZz wrote:*   

> [...]Keiner Lol rofl was bist du den für noob du checkst eh nix bleib bei den windows. Nein man hat mir immer probiert zu helfen und bisher konnte man mir immer helfen. Klasse Board Klasse Leute. Das motiviert zum weitermachen.

 

Nunja... wenn man deine Threads verfolgt, dann sieht man halt, dass sich da jemand wirklich versucht mit der Thematik auseinander zu setzen. Du liest vorab Dokumente und fragst dann wenn dir dabei etwas noch unklar ist (viele machen nicht einmal das sondern wollen einfach nur das irgendwer, irgendwie ihre Probleme lösen).

Da setzt man sich dann auch gerne einmal etwas länger hin um etwas nachzuschlagen, zu suchen etc.

Es hängt also im wesentlichen von dir ab ob wir helfen oder nicht. Und du machst das schon richtig gut. Darum hilft man dir  :Mr. Green: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

